# I want another pet



## animalsrule (May 11, 2010)

I really want another pet and my mum and dad wont let me have a pet because they say i wont look after it and my terrier (dog) abby will kill it, i wouldnt let her near my soft toys never mind a new pet like a hamster, mouse or something small like that it would make me really happy but i dont know what do you to persuade them please help!!! 
thanks :


----------



## cracker:) (Jul 21, 2010)

hi i had that problem what i did was i didnt stop asking and i saved some money up to show them i was willing to look after it and if nessersary buy some of its toys,food etc :thumbup:
it shouldnt be to hard to persuade them just show them you really want it :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

As a teenager, I can assure you of this, getting past the parents is the biggest dilemna that young, prospective pet-owners face. 

My family has more or less evolved around animals in one form or another. My uncle is a marine biologist so starting up with fishkeeping (when I was five, a good decade ago) was a breeze, and my mom was very favourable of the hobby. My aunt used to breed Dalmatians, so ending up with two dogs (a Golden Retriever and a Labrador cross) wasn't a problem either. I've also kept a small range of reptiles, amphibians etc, as time and space will allow.

There are several cards you can play in the argument to persuade your parents. One of them is the educational side of owning animals, they certainly teach a degree of responsibility which is forever etched in your mind. Many people find animals to be somewhat 'therapeutic', and indeed they probably are the world's most effective anti-depressants. 

My advice, read plenty of articles on whatever animal you want, show them to your parents, get them to look at what I've just posted and they may just change their minds. What I say is true, down to the last word.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> As a teenager, I can assure you of this, getting past the parents is the biggest dilemna that young, prospective pet-owners face.
> 
> My family has more or less evolved around animals in one form or another. My uncle is a marine biologist so starting up with fishkeeping (when I was five, a good decade ago) was a breeze, and my mom was very favourable of the hobby. My aunt used to breed Dalmatians, so ending up with two dogs (a Golden Retriever and a Labrador cross) wasn't a problem either. I've also kept a small range of reptiles, amphibians etc, as time and space will allow.
> 
> ...


And if they still don't agree otherwise, give up while your ahead. Nobody likes a nagger, and your parents will soon get annoyed with you constantly bugging them about the idea of getting more animals

Sorry, but your parents are the law until you move out and have a place of your own, it isn't you who pays the food and vet bills.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Unfortunatly your parents know you better then we do, and if they think you arent capable then you have no chance. You need to show them you can do it. But its still not a done deal.

Whos going to be the one paying for the vet bills if it gets poorly? Whos going to be the one driving the car and using petrol to get to the vet? Unfortunatly because of your age (i assume you are under 16) they will have a say in it as they will have to be involved somewhere along the line.

Whos walks your dog? Who picks up after your dog? and if your dog is a terrier they do like to chase and kill small furry things, so unless your dog is abit different (doesnt sound like it if you cant let it near soft toys) then the poor fuzzie animal you get maybe in for a life of being chased and scared?

Take a minute to properly think about it, if you look after your dog, take it for a walk everyday, feed it, clean up after it EVERYDAY, then you might have a case  xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Shazza and PC have a valid point, show them the articles, however don't keep up the pressure on your parents. While many kids think this is a way of showing their parents they are serious about owning animals, it only makes the entire situation worse.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I worked in a petshop when I was sixteen and my mum used to dread me coming home everyday :lol: I'd here from the livingroom,'What have you brought home today '.


----------

